# Trip Ticket System, Saudi Arabia to Egypt



## Farouk Rana

Hi,

So the thing is I live in Oslo, Norway and I am a Danish citizen. I do, however, have Egyptian family and for that reason I visit Egypt every year for about 2 months during my summer vacation. I have a summer house and a car (which I am very grateful for), and the car is where this post comes in. I would very much like to buy a new car, preferably an SUV. For some reason though (taxes...?), the prices of cars in Egypt are ridiculous when you take the quality into account (and obviously compared to other countries). I would therefore like to buy a car from Saudi Arabia and take use of the trip-ticket method which as I have understood it means I can bring the car into the country for 6 months before I then have to export it out again for another 6 months (and so on - all this tax-free). The 6-month restriction will be to problem to me as I only stay for about 2 months every year. On the other hand, I do have a couple of questions to this method/system and was hoping that someone can help me/clarify. 

1. I've heard of the so-called duty-free/tax-free zone in Egypt where the car can stay for the 6-month period it is supposed to be outside the country. How much does this cost? (for 6 months) and does anyone have any experiences with this? Any type of danger or risks? I heard that they lift the cars with fork lifts... 

2. How do I get a hold of this trip ticket after I have found and bought a car in Saudi Arabia? What are the expenses here? How would the procedure go about? How long and again, how much? Any problems with the fact that I am a Danish Citizen living in Norway wishing to buy a car in Saudi Arabia so that I can use it in Egypt? I have family in Saudi Arabia too, so they could perhaps help me out somehow if i need to store the car there or buy it on their name/residence. 

3. What other possibilities do I have of storing the car outside Egypt? Libya or Saudi Arabia? 

4. Finally, I would just like to know more about the rules of the trip-ticket method and experiences with anyone who has taken use of it. 

Some background information that I think might be useful/needed:
- The SUV I will be buying might be used or new, but not older than 2011. Probably a powerful engine if that matters. 

And before anyone asks me to ask my family, I have, they were unsure, but are looking into it. Thought that someone on this forum might have a more knowledge on this subject... Please do not link me to another page as well, have looked at all posts regarding this matter, but none of them really answer all of my questions.

Kind Regards,
Farouk Rana.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is a sticky at the top of the page with details but no prices as you surely know the price depends on the day the officer in charge and what mood he is in. 

I actually work for a Saudi Diplomat.. the hassle to bring them here is so much bother and endless paper chasing ( other than for the really high end full spec vehicles) that we just buy our cars here.


----------



## Farouk Rana

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a sticky at the top of the page with details but no prices as you surely know the price depends on the day the officer in charge and what mood he is in.
> 
> I actually work for a Saudi Diplomat.. the hassle to bring them here is so much bother and endless paper chasing ( other than for the really high end full spec vehicles) that we just buy our cars here.


I understand. I do not care too much for the hassle, only the total amount of money spent on a procedure like this. It has to pay off in the end. In addition, I found this car online for sale in Egypt. Long story told short it is a good deal as it is a car that already is being used with the trip ticket method. Any cons with buying a used trip ticket car? Moreover, I thought about something that might not be exactly by the book. Since I have a house with a closed garage. Do you guys think it would be possible if I were to negotiate some type of deal with the Egyptian authorities about storing the car for the 6 months it is supposed to be out in my own garage? I would obviously turn in my license plates and all sets of car keys. Do you guys think this would be possible?


----------

